# Boat Gun



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Been on a waiting list for 6 months now and finally got one.
590 Mariner with marinecoat finish. They say it wont rust, we’ll see.
20” barrel. 8+1

SweetThing


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Will you coat the brass on the shells with anything?


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Them MOWA'S Got you scared to fish?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

huntnflorida said:


> Will you coat the brass on the shells with anything?


I doubt it


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Them MOWA'S Got you scared to fish?


Man them catfish I get to catching sometime got a bad attitude


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Hopefully it won't rust. I forgot my stainless ruger 10/22 in one of the carpeted storage compartments for a couple of weeks and it rusted up the internals.....firing pin, slide, springs etc. It was dry in the compartment and the boat was under the shed , perhaps the carpet was treated with some chemicals that the gun didn't like. I had to take it apart and give it a good scrubbing and cleaning and I got it back to firing again. It pitted the stainless up a bit with little gray looking areas. It works but it ain't pretty no more. I guess that's what my dumbass gets for forgetting to get it out. Lol !


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Russ, sometimes we have to pay the "Stupid Tax". Me, more than others. I got some deer blood on my soft rifle case and didn't think it did any harm until I took my rifle out on the next hunt. Rusted hell out of my rifle.
Joey, that's an awesome boat gun. Fill 'er up with rifled slugs, and just smile when something/somebody fucks with you.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I have the 870 version. The brass in the shells tend to rust first.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

huntnflorida said:


> I have the 870 version. The brass in the shells tend to rust first.


It will be unloaded when I put it in the safe each time so I should be able to catch that. I won’t be leaving it in the boat for any extended period of time. Just wanted something I could stick in a rodlocker incase I needed it.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

huntnflorida said:


> I have the 870 version. The brass in the shells tend to rust first.


How does the marinecoat hold up on the gun? Any rust issues?


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Man, that's a really nice "Flare Gun". Mine ain't that purdy.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I can see it now, Excavator gun, truck gun, jeep gun................


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> View attachment 1096616
> 
> 
> Been on a waiting list for 6 months now and finally got one.
> ...


Sweet! fun gun. 00 or 000 for those delta pigs. Box of 7 1/2's for Dragon Flys when the fish ant biting.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

JoeyWelch said:


> How does the marinecoat hold up on the gun? Any rust issues?


Mine has done very well. A few lazy trips (don’t feel like wiping her down) and you’ll see some of the components suffer. Anytime it’s left under the console for more than 24 hours, them shells get oxidized. On a long trip once it was left a week, the shells almost froze in place. Daily care will keep her nice. Also damprid in the console seems to help.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

https://shotgunstocks.com/product/ergo-hogue-mossberg-500-6-position-stock-adaptor-12-gauge-shotgun/



An A4 style stock will help with storage.

Not that one, but that style was installed on my 1300 Winchecter Marine.....It's also a 18in barrel to keep the whole thing more compact


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> I can see it now, Excavator gun, truck gun, jeep gun................












I got two of these. They’re hanging in each bathroom above the toilet paper. 
Tired of seeing people get shot sitting on the toilet


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

storing boat / farm guns etc be sure no dirt daubers stop up the barrel , i store mine barrel down if not in a safe


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Why can't you put the gun in a case with desiccant bags in it?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Spray it down with this...









Amazon.com: CRC Heavy Duty Silicone Lubricant, 11 Wt Oz : Automotive


Amazon.com: CRC Heavy Duty Silicone Lubricant, 11 Wt Oz : Automotive



www.amazon.com


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Wrap it in cosmoline.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Might hang it on the side of the console in a scabbard case. Use it to shoot shad with when I can’t catch em in a cast net


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I can see you doing that.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

If ya don’t mind how many Benjamin’s did it set you back? Wouldn’t mind one to keep under the bed and that stainless is sexy.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

etrade92 said:


> If ya don’t mind how many Benjamin’s did it set you back? Wouldn’t mind one to keep under the bed and that stainless is sexy.


You get a lot of water under your bed? You should do something about them beavers


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a Winchester 1200 Defender. Set my dad back $75 at Western Auto.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

MrFish said:


> I have a Winchester 1200 Defender. Set my dad back $75 at Western Auto.


Nothing I love better than a Saturday morning Autozone Meth bender deal. I’ve been there and done. But I do like that stainless. 

Pulled beaver trap gonna Saturday. Gonna reset probably Monday or Tuesday. He’s moved to running water with this drought for the time being.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

etrade92 said:


> If ya don’t mind how many Benjamin’s did it set you back? Wouldn’t mind one to keep under the bed and that stainless is sexy.


I paid $620 Tuesday morning when they became available but they have lowered the price a little today to $595.









Mossberg 590 Mariner Silver 12 Gauge 20" Barrel 3" Chamber 8-Rounds


The Mossberg 590 Tactical is the prefect choice for your personal and home defense needs. This 12 gauge pump action features a 20" barrel, a 3" chamber, a beaded front sight, interchangeable stock and pistol grip, Silver Marinecote finish, and an 8 round capacity. Get the Mossberg 590 Mariner...




grabagun.com


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

thank ya much.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Yup, Joey' gonna be fishing under a tree limb and a big fat cottonmouth is going to fall into the boat, and before you know it, Blam, Blam, Blam.... 3 holes through the hull and snake ain't even hit. 

But all jokes aside, that's exactly what my boss' SiL did sometime ago. The Boss said he had to run his boat 3/4 throttle to keep the holes in the bow above water and with the drain plug pulled to drain the water out. LMAO, and his SiL never hit the snake, they tossed it out with the oar. 
Neither one went back "squirrel" hunting and fishing at the same time again.


----------

